# Chiarimenti su compilazione kernel

## athamay

Ciao a tutti   :Smile: 

Ho installato gentoo in virtualbox, compilando il kernel con genkernel.

Questo è il mio menu.lst 

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Per la scheda audio ed altre cose ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel e quindi ho fatto:

 *Quote:*   

> #make menuconfig
> 
> #make
> 
> #make modules_install
> ...

 

Fatto questo, riavvio ed il mio kernel parte regolarmente senza intoppi.

Le mie domande sono queste:

1 - sulla guida dicono che non è consigliabile rimuovere i kernel precedenti, caso mai qualcosa non funzionasse, però io ho solo quello di kernel, forse perchè lo salvo sempre con lo stesso nome?

2 - come potrei chiamarlo al limite per diversificarlo?

3 - di initrd c'è n'è uno solo (generato da genkernel mi pare di aver capito): quello non viene modificato dalla compilazione?

Questo è la mia /boot per quanto riguarda i kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5
> 
> bzImage-2.6.30-gentoo-r5
> 
> initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

GRAZIE

----------

## IlGab

 *athamay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 - sulla guida dicono che non è consigliabile rimuovere i kernel precedenti, caso mai qualcosa non funzionasse, però io ho solo quello di kernel, forse perchè lo salvo sempre con lo stesso nome?
> 
> Ti conviene mantenere sempre una versione del kernel che funziona quando ne crei uno nuovo, nel caso la nuova non funzioni correttamente.
> ...

 

Puoi semplicemente cambiare il nome del file

```

vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-chesochefunziona

```

Però in questo caso entrambi i kernel utilizzano la stessa directory per i moduli.

In alternativa puoi usare l'opzione

```

()  Local version - append to kernel release
```

che trovi nel General setup del kernel.

 *athamay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - come potrei chiamarlo al limite per diversificarlo?
> 
> 

 

.1 .2 .3 ... come piace a te o ti ricorda qualcosa di significativo

vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.20090901 (con la data alla rovescia)

 *athamay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 - di initrd c'è n'è uno solo (generato da genkernel mi pare di aver capito): quello non viene modificato dalla compilazione?
> 
> 

 

A meno che tu non debba aggiungere dei moduli da caricare durante il boot l'initrd può restare sempre quello.

----------

## xdarma

 *athamay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - come potrei chiamarlo al limite per diversificarlo?
> 
> 

 

Quando lanci genkernel, puoi aggiungere, per esempio, il flag --kernname=Sachiko

E ti dovresti trovare con i kernel/initramfs/System.map con "Sachiko" che sostituisce "genkernel".

----------

## athamay

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però in questo caso entrambi i kernel utilizzano la stessa directory per i moduli.
> 
> 

 

1 - E questo potrebbe essere un problema?

2 - Se io continuo con questo sistema, e nomino il kernel "kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5_alsaaudio", per esempio, in /boot mi dovrebbe comparire anche questo kernel?

3 - Ora non faccio nulla e grub mi parte regolarmente: nel caso 2, dovrei modificare così il menu.lst?

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

XDARMA

 *Quote:*   

> Quando lanci genkernel, puoi aggiungere, per esempio, il flag --kernname=Sachiko
> 
> E ti dovresti trovare con i kernel/initramfs/System.map con "Sachiko" che sostituisce "genkernel".

 

 Quindi dovrei ridare il comando genkernel anche se compilo manualmente il kernel?

GRAZIE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi dovrei ridare il comando genkernel anche se compilo manualmente il kernel?

 

Forse sono io che non ho capito, ma i casi dovrebbero essere solo due:

- se usi genkernel puoi dare un nome al kernel con il flag --kernname=Sachiko

- se configuri manualmente con menuconfig usi la voce di menuconfig che ti ha indicato IlGab

```
General setup ---> (Sachiko) Local version - append to kernel release
```

Dovrebbero darti lo stesso risultato.

 *athamay wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   
> 
> Però in questo caso entrambi i kernel utilizzano la stessa directory per i moduli.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Se cambi nome ai nuovi kernel potrai fare tutte le prove che vuoi senza fare danni  (gravi)  :-)

----------

## athamay

Il kernel nell'installazione del sistema è stato compilato con genkernel.

Per configurare l'audio ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel per gli alsa, quindi l'ho fatto manualmente: sono questi kernel ricompilati che vado a salvare.

----------

## xdarma

 *athamay wrote:*   

> Il kernel nell'installazione del sistema è stato compilato con genkernel.
> 
> Per configurare l'audio ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel per gli alsa, quindi l'ho fatto manualmente: sono questi kernel ricompilati che vado a salvare.

 

Quindi ho capito male. Tu non vuoi ricompilare il kernel.

Cambia il nome come ti ha suggerito IlGab.

Per la configurazione di grub non posso esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## IlGab

Ciao!

La configurazione di grub va bene. Se 2 kernel utilizzano la stessa directory dei moduli non è un grosso problema, salvo che in qualche caso potresti volere dei moduli direttamente integrati e in un altro li vorresti caricabili on demand, questo creerebbe qualche disordine a mio avviso. Non ho mai verificato di persona che cosa accade  :Smile: 

Il mio consiglio è questo: fai tutte le prove che vuoi, una volta che hai raggiunto una configurazione accettabile, cancella la libo modules e crei una situazione pulita  :Smile: 

Buon divertimento !

----------

